# High Quality PA System for Hire - South London



## Art19 (Oct 25, 2013)

4k SOUND SYSTEM - £300/day 
2 x Yamaha DXR12 tops 
2 x Yamaha DXS15 subs 
1 x Yamaha MG166CX mixer 
2 x Shure Beta 58A mics 
Aux lead for iPod, CD player, laptops 

http://www.art19hires.co.uk/
	


Suitable for audience up to 500 people 

This package would be perfect for gigs/festivals, party's

This package is Music Industry Standard and perfect for live events, DJ sets and other live events. 

The package includes wireless Mic's 

Delivery and technician are supplied within London at a very competitive rate.


----------



## Art19 (Oct 25, 2013)

Email me at alex@art19.co.uk for bookings


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2013)

Moved to the Brixton noticeboard forum where advertising is permitted.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2013)

Bit pricey for £300, no?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Bit pricey for £300, no?


Yeah it is.

Contact Dj TAB for a better deal!


----------



## Art19 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes I agree, Dj TAB is much cheaper and can probably offer you something within budget.

But if you have an important gig and need something that is premium spec then ours is your best option.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2013)

Dead expensive that....... We'll do a 20K F1 for £650 (less if we like you).

And a 5K aint loud enough for 500 people

infact...... I've just checked our price list, £480 for our full F1 rig.

£650 is the whole shebang, including lights, smoke, lasers.

http://www.acousticchemistry.co.uk/wp/?page_id=13


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 29, 2013)

5k is more than loud enough for 500 people if you're not in a field!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 29, 2013)

500 people?

No.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2013)

It really isnt.

We say ours is loud enough for 850 people, because we've had it in a 1000 person venue before and it was just a little underpowered at the back.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 29, 2013)

Silly argument. I've done it and it was fine. Depends on a lot of things.

I used a 5k rig on a saturday night outside St Pauls and it was also fine. You just need to get a feel for the acoustics of the venue.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> Silly argument. I've done it and it was fine. Depends on a lot of things.
> 
> I used a 5k rig on a saturday night outside St Pauls and it was also fine. You just need to get a feel for the acoustics of the venue.



It depends on what type of sound you need to put out.

Regardless, the OP is still on the pricey side.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 29, 2013)

sim667 said:


> It depends on what type of sound you need to put out.
> 
> Regardless, the OP is still on the pricey side.



It depends on that and a lot of other things. I've got an under 3k squat rig thats given good service to me for many, many parties of many types in many places.

And, tbh, I think its all a little pricey considering what you get for what it costs.

I know a guy in Hackney Wick who will do a decent full set up for peanuts. And I'll lend my rig out for nothing including lights and smoke if the reason is good enough.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> It depends on that and a lot of other things. I've got an under 3k squat rig thats given good service to me for many, many parties of many types in many places.
> 
> And, tbh, I think its all a little pricey considering what you get for what it costs.
> 
> I know a guy in Hackney Wick who will do a decent full set up for peanuts. And I'll lend my rig out for nothing including lights and smoke if the reason is good enough.



Yeah, our prices drop quite sharply if you're willing to let us get involved/play etc.

We've done some things where someones said they just wanna put something on, but dont really care what, so they'll pay us a bit for the rig, them and their mates play, us and our mates play, everyones happy!

But then there's events where there's no chance of us getting involved, they just want us to be sound bitches.... they can pay full whack, especially when we don't even like the music.

We wont take chances with ours at squats etc though, its just too expensive to get confiscated...... We want some proper storage though, if we get that I might build a suicide rig.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 29, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Yeah, our prices drop quite sharply if you're willing to let us get involved/play etc.
> 
> We've done some things where someones said they just wanna put something on, but dont really care what, so they'll pay us a bit for the rig, them and their mates play, us and our mates play, everyones happy!
> 
> ...



Thats very good to hear. You and I shall talk in the near future.


----------

